# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015



## Meerforellenfan (1. Februar 2015)

Da es ja scheinbar nahltlos weiter geht mit den Fängen eröffne ich mal den Februar ! Freue mich auf viele Fangmeldungen und Berichte!
Rute schon im Auto, nun fehlt nur noch die Zeit damit ich auch mal was posten kann !#h


----------



## magnus12 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Seit dem Artikel in R&R über das Streetfishing in Kiel ist es ganz schön voll auf den Anlegern. Und kalt im Wasser. Deshalb war ich heute mal am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal mit meinen Durchlaufpilkern.  

War geil: 53cm, 1680gr. 







offenbar waren mal wieder sömmrige Rotaugen angesagt, mit etwas Blauschimmer lag ich also ganz gut. 






Trotzt des Anfangserfolges bemerkte ich einige buckelnde Fische die nicht so recht wollten, vermutlich Kleinere. Deshalb kam zur Dämmerung eine gedecktere Farbe mit Polar Magnus Springer dran, der einen 42er Gröni brachte. Schönes Angeln ohne kalte Füße.  

Gruß
#h 
Frank


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Ich war 2,5 Stunden im kalten Wasser. Ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt, dafür aber durchgefroren.

Wird von den Anglegern denn was gefangen und ist es wirklich merklich voller nach dem Bericht?


----------



## magnus12 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Vielleicht achte ich auch nur mehr drauf seit ich im Norden von Kiel wohne wo ich überall sehr schnell ans Wasser komme und immer weniger Lust aufs Watfischen verspüre. 

Als ich Samstag mit dem Auto aus der Stadt kam waren jedenfalls mehrere gute Stellen besetzt. Genug um am Sonntag keine Streetfishing-tour zu planen. Ob die dort auf Dorsch oder Forelle angeln und überhaupt was zuwege bringen hab ich nicht erfragt. Grundsätzlich ist das jetzt wo es richtig kalt wird zumindest auf Forelle recht erfolgversprechend - wenn man weiß was man tut.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Wenn am Samstag Leute am Angeln sind, planst du für Sonntag nicht? Meine Güte, die müssen ja Ausdauer haben, diese Förde-Streetangelfisher.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Toller Fangbericht Magnus, mit den Bildern könnte der in keiner Zeitschrift besser aufgemacht sein !!   Petri !


----------



## mefofänger (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

heute 2 stunden im wasser gewesen nach langer abwesenheit, scheinbar zu lange nicht mehr im wasser gewesen die silberlinge kennen mich nicht mehr.  trotzdem mal wieder erholsam gewesen.


----------



## Trollegrund (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Was den hier los?? Keine Meldungen??? Am Strand wird sich teilweise dumm und dusslig gefangen und keiner traut sich was zu sagen damit der Strand leer bleibt??? Meine Frau hat mich heute das erste mal so richtig zum Strand begleitet. Tja was soll ich sagen, ihre ersten beiden Forellen 47cm und 45cm hatte Sie nach 30 Minuten am Strand. Alle Fische heute auf Thor in Kupfer.....Petri an alle Fänger und heimlichen Mitleser.......


----------



## 11arno42 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Moin,#h
ich habe vor, in den nächsten Tagen mal nach Rerik zum Mefo-fischen zu fahren.
Da ich Anfänger bin, würde ich mich über ein paar Tip's freuen,
ich habe kein Problem damit ohne Fisch nach Hause zu gehen, ein schöner Tag am Wasser und die Rute in der Hand macht mich schon glücklich. Aber dennoch würde ich mich über den ein oder anderen Ratschlag freuen.
Ich hätte auch nichts dagen wenn sich mir jemand anschliessen möchte.

mfg Arno

PS: Wenn ich genug Ausdauer habe, fange ich auch meinen 
      Fisch !!!


----------



## waterkant (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

moin. ich war heut auch mal wieder an der ostsee und wieder nix|gr: 
war dies jahr schon 5-6 los und nie ging was. die 1000 würfe hab ich schon lange hinter mir. kann also demnächst nur einen traumangeltag geben. morgen werd ichs nochmal probieren.


----------



## lsski (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



waterkant schrieb:


> moin. ich war heut auch mal wieder an der ostsee und wieder nix|gr:
> war dies jahr schon 5-6 los und nie ging was. die 1000 würfe hab ich schon lange hinter mir. kann also demnächst nur einen traumangeltag geben. morgen werd ichs nochmal probieren.



Wenn man anfängt zu zweifeln hat mir ein Alter Hase mal gesagt :mAngel mal mit Wurm und Du wirst sehen !


----------



## Trollegrund (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Bei Rerik gibt es sehr gute Spots. Ortsausgang in Richtung Meschendorf den Feldweg runter in Richtung Wasser. Die Lange Treppe  ( Teufelsschlucht)  runter und du stehst am steinigen Strand mit tiefem Wasser und schönem Leopardengrund. Hab schon sehr viele schöne und auch kapitale Fische dort gefangen. Ein beliebter Platz aber lange nicht so sehr überlaufen wie die meisten Spots in Richtung Rostock. Ich bevorzuge aber gern noch einsamere Stellen. Ausdauer ist schon mal gut, manchmal geht es ganz schnell aber sehr oft muss man auf einen Fisch hoffen. Leichte Spinnrute ein paar schlanke Blinker um 20g und los.....Das ist Mefoangelei .....viel Glücck


----------



## 2911hecht (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Moin.
2Stunden am Strand,1untermaßige schwimmt wieder und diese 48iger durfte mit.
Petri.


----------



## 11arno42 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Moin Trollegrund,
vielen Dank für deine Info, damit hast du mir schon sehr geholfen und ich denke das ich morgen oder Sonntag dort aufschlagen werde und mal sehen was passiert, schönes Wetter soll ja am Sonntag auch werden, aber ich denke mal das ich morgen schon da bin.

     mfg Arno:m


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

angeln ist wohl nur morgen möglich...dann erst wieder ab montag


----------



## Dorsch78 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



observer schrieb:


> angeln ist wohl nur morgen möglich...dann erst wieder ab montag


 

Werd heute Nachmittag zum Strand, viel Hoffnung mach ich mir aufgrund der doch niedrigen Temperaturen eher nicht...


----------



## Weiserhai (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Moin, meine Ausbeute von gestern war ein  Knurrhahn auf Blinker;-):vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



Weißerhai schrieb:


> Moin, meine Ausbeute von gestern war ein  Knurrhahn auf Blinker;-):vik:



Mus erst mal einer nach machen #6:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



Weißerhai schrieb:


> Moin, meine Ausbeute von gestern war ein  Knurrhahn auf Blinker;-):vik:



Na der Anfang ist doch gemacht. #6
Nachmachen kann ich´s vielleicht noch mal, aber vormachen.... 
Nach ausgiebiger theoretischer Vorbereitung auf meine 1. Mefopirsch (30.03.1997) ging es nach Rügen. Am Abend bekam ich im Hafen von Lohme einen Knurri auf Blinker. Geil, dachte ich so bei mir. Bisher kannte ich den nur vom "Molenangeln" in Warnemünde. Später fuhr ich noch zur Steilküste von Varnkevitz und übernachtete dort im Auto. Morgens als es dämmerte, stieg ich aus dem Auto und erkannte erst jetzt, das ich direkt an der Steilküste stand. Es war nur noch eine Strauchreihe dazwischen. Ich krackselte die Steilküste runter (da war ich noch rüstiger ) und begann gleich bei den ganzen Steinen an zu blinkern. Wat soll ich sagen. Ich fing dort noch weitere 3 Knurri´s. Weiter westlich war eine etwas größere Bucht und in dieser lag ein großer Stein im Wasser. "Lehrbuchmäßig" sollte das ein "Hot Spot" für Meerforellen sein. War´s auch. Mein Hansen Flash 26 gr. rot-schwarz zauberte eine Mefo von 47 cm dahinter hervor. Ein Jubelschrei war die Folge. Plötzlich hörte ich Kraniche. Ich schaute über mir und was ich dort sah, ließ mich inne halten. Dort hatte auf einem Acker eine große Anzahl an Kranichen übernachtet und diese starteten jetzt mit viel trompeten über die Steilküste hinweg Richtung Norden. Ein Tag den ich nie vergessen werde. #6
Einen Knurri habe ich im übrigen seit dem auf Blinker nie wieder gefangen! 

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Ostseesilber (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Starke Storry Rolf:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Super Story Rolf schließe ich mich an und mir fällt da auch noch was ein zum Knurrhan!

Vor ca. 30 Jahren wollten alle aus der damaligen Firma unbedingt ein Wettfischen auf Fehmarn ausrichten. Natürlich alles Brandungsangler!
Zu der Zeit war ich noch in der Trave um Oldesloe auf Mefo. Alles was ich hatte war nee kurze Aalrute aber was soll ich euch sagen...........das einzige was gefangen wurde war ein Knurrhahn und der hing an meiner viel belächelten Aalrute. 
Also mußten Sie mir den gekauften Pokal widerwillig übergeben....grins!
War mein erster fischiger Ostsee Kontakt und was von da an blieb, war die liebe zum Fischen auf Fehmarn und an der Ostsee allerdings in der Watbüx auf Mefo...............hatte ich schon vergessen !


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Da mir grade die Zeit zur Fahrt an die Küste fehlt kommt hier dann meine Story zur ersten Meefo, zwar ohne Knurrhahn, trotzdem unvergesslich für mich :-D

Auch bei dem Trip zu meiner ersten Mefo, wie auch den vielen die folgen sollten (und werden), war mal wieder Vorbereitung angesagt. Die ganze Woche vor dem geplanten Termin studierte ich Wetter- und Strömungsdaten. Heute weiß ich das es nicht die Information im Kopf sondern der Köder im Wasser Fische fängt, aber wenn man wie ich fast 400km im Innland wohnt ist dies die einzige Möglichkeit sich auf die Angelei vor zu bereiten und sich seine wilden Spinnereien im Kopf zu entwickeln  Zurück zum eigentlichen Trip: um 4Uhr den Kumpel und das Equipment ins Auto geladen und nach fast 4h Fahrt endlich am Wasser angekommen. Schnell rein in die Wathose und ran ans Wasser. Mein Angelkumpel damals leider noch ohne Wathose habe ich dann Huckepack auf den nächsten Stein gestellt. Etwas wackelig aber ging irgendwie. Nun standen wir am Starnd unserer Wahl, er auf einem Stein neben mir und ich im Wasser. Also schnell die Köder in Richtung aufgeghende Sonne geschleudert und gehofft und gekurbelt was das Zeug hält. Zu erst ließen sich bei meinem Kumpel zwei Dorsche auf den Snaps ein. Bei mir tat sich nix :-( Bis dann irgendwann in weiter Entfernung mein Köder einen Abnehmer fand. Zuerst dachte ich an einen Dorsch, als sich der Fisch dann jedoch in weiter En+tfernung aus dem Wasser schraubte war klar: die erste Meefo hing am Haken. Sofort war mir wieder warm und kalter Schweiß zog sich in meiner Watbüx gen Schuh. Als ich den Fisch dann endlich am Kescher hatte erklärte sich auch von selbst warum alle Watangler mit so großen Keschern rum laufen. Ich hatte nur meinen kleinen Bachkescher dabei. Nach einigen erfolglosen Kescherversuchen konnte ich den Fisch dann doch endlich laden. Leider war auch die Netztiefe eher gering, so das sich der Fisch fast wieder aus dem Netz bugsierte. Also schnell mit dem Körper drüber gelegt und ab ans Ufer. Mein Kumpel stand auf seinem Stein, filmte, lachte und konnte mir ohne Wathose leider nicht helfen. Was dabei raus kam war eine kugelrunde, eingefärbte, Meerforellen Lady von über 60cm  :-D (natürlich schwimmt die Lady wieder, und Dank Einzelhaken hatte sie auch nur ein kleines Piercing bekommen)


----------



## Axtwerfer (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

auch ne schöne Geschichte PVC. Interessanter wäre es noch gewesen, wenn dein Kumpel auf dem Stein die Forelle gehakt hätte.:q


----------



## Blaupause (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Kurz und schmerzlos: Heute von 12-15:30 in Dahmeshöved abgeschneidert.

Aber hat Spaß gemacht und außerdem habe ich noch einen netten anderen Mefo-Angler getroffen. Ging noch was auf Spiro?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Erdmännchen (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Wenn wir schon gerade in Gedanken an die erste Meerforelle schwelgen, ich kann mich an meine erste auch noch sehr gut erinnern. 
Ich war mit meinem Vater in Dänemark und wir waren gerade beim Brandungsangeln auf Plattfisch, ganz klassisch mit Wattwurm. Um uns herum waren ein paar Meerforellenangler, die schon seit Stunden die Blinker gen Horizont schleuderten und dabei nicht einmal ein Zupfer bekamen. An der Stelle, an der ich stand, war gut 30-40 Meter vor dem Ufer eine Muschelbank, hier hatte ich schon 1-2 Vorfächer verloren da ich zu langsam eingeholt hatte, also kurbelte ich an dieser Stelle immer mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit ein. Plötzlich, genau auf dieser Höhe, ein heftiger Ruck in der Rute. Ich dachte zuerst, ich hätte mich wieder verhakt, bis ich merkte, dass die Muschelbank kämpfte. 2 Minuten später lag eine 63er Meerforelle, gefangen auf einen gefühlt 50km/h schnellen Wattwurm, auf dem Strand, was die umherstehenden Angler dann doch sehr geärgert hatte |supergri
Auch meine zwei weiteren Meerforellen hatte ich auf Wattwurm gefangen, die allerdings normal vom Grund als Beifang. Beim Blinkern hatte ich bisher nur Dorsche gehabt, bin aber auch meist nur im Sommer in Rosenfelde und das vom Ufer aus unterwegs, ohne waten.


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



Weißerhai schrieb:


> Moin, meine Ausbeute von gestern war ein  Knurrhahn auf Blinker;-):vik:



tatsächlich ein knurrhahn, nicht schlecht oder war es doch "nur" ein seeskorpion? 

meinen letzten knurrhahn fing ich als jungangler im hafenbecken und das ist verdammt lange her, seit dem habe ich von fängen in diesem bereich nie wieder was gehört.
aber schön zu wissen das sie ufernah zu fangen sind.


----------



## Trollegrund (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Tolle Geschichten! Die erste Mefo vergessen die meisten nicht! Und hinter den Knurrhähnen stecken in den meisten fällen Seeskorpione, warum auch immer gelten die Fische im Volksmund  als Knurrhahn. Die Seeskorpione stecken an fast jeder Buhne Stein oder Brückenpfeiler, einen echten Knurrhahn hab ich selbst bei meinen vielen Tauchgängen in der Ostsee noch nie gesehen. War heut auch wieder am Strand, in Gegensatz zu gestern waren die Meerforellen zwar in grosser Anzahl vorhanden aber längst nicht in dem Fressrausch von gestern. Waren schwer zu überlisten heute. Es war deutlich zu merken das die Fische Fressphasen haben, und kurze Zeit später zwar noch vor Ort sind aber nicht anfassen. Hatte am Ende 4 Forellen landen können,und sicher 15 mal Nachläufer bis vor die Füsse gehabt. Insgesamt haben die 6 Angler am Strandabschnitt heute ca. 20 Forellen bis 65cm landen können, wovon aber einige Fische zurück gingen. Als Köder ging fast alles, man musste Glück haben und tricksen das einer der unzähligen Nachläufer hängen blieb. Ein Kollege konnte eine gute Regenbogen Forelle von 60cm überlisten. Alles im allem ein spannender Tag. Gestern trübes Wasser und Sonne, heute klares Wasser und ganztägig Nebel.


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Na dann Petri Trolle #6

Mit der Verwechslung Knurrhahn - Seeskorpion hast du sicherlich recht. #6
Aber warum dieser Irrtum entsteht, kann ich dir sagen. Jeder, aber auch jeder der von mir gefangenen Fische - auch die bei Warnemünde - knurrten, wenn ich sie in der Hand hatte. Sicherlich deshalb der Irrtum. Asche auf mein Haupt. |rolleyes

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Colli_HB (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Gestern zu dritt 4 Std. Fehmarn beackert. Es gab leider nur 2 kurze Anfasser....


----------



## nwm79mefo (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Mahlzeit,
Montag zu zweit im Wasser ca zwei Stunden. Ganze zeit nichts:c, kurz vor Schluss hatte ich ein zwei zupfer. Einmal kurz absinken lassen und dran war sie, schön silberblank und 50 cm:vik::vik:
Die erste zum mitnehmen seit ein jahr #6:m
Und noch ein dickes petri allen anderen Fängern |wavey:


----------



## Dorsch78 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



nwm79mefo schrieb:


> Die erste zum mitnehmen seit ein jahr #6:m
> Und noch ein dickes petri allen anderen Fängern |wavey:



Petri! Heut zu dritt 3 Stunden im Wasser... Einen Nachläufer, sonst nix... Wasser 2,7 Grad...


----------



## rowi09 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

hey dorsch78...ich hatte heute mehr gluck...mit belly 2 traum- silberbarren erwischt...68cm und 74cm (pb)
...ausführlicher bericht siehe rostocker anglerkurve...
beste grüße und viel erfolg...
Ronald
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/11/80d6feb2604394964c7ca0a56d37f2ff.jpg


----------



## raku (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Zwei geile Brocken. Petri!


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Hut ab und dickes Petri !!!!! Super Fische........ und dann gleich 2 von den "Heringsfressern"....... unglaublich #6#6#6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

unglaublich Rowi, es sei Dir gegönnt !!!!
Auch allen anderen ein fettes Petri !


----------



## laxvän (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Wow|bigeyes:k,
was für zwei Superfische.
PETRI HEIL!#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Petri! Eine davon würde mir auch mal ganz gut gefallen!


----------



## sei (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Da strahlst du zurecht! Wahnsinn!!! 
Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Dorsch78 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Mit Rowi kann ich heute nicht mithalten, wir hatten aber trotzdem  erfolgreiche Stunden... Wir waren heute 7:30 bis 13:30 Uhr am Wasser,  konnten zu viert 8 Mefos landen, davon 4 MV-Untermaßige... 6 haben wir  zusammen noch verloren. Zwei 47er, eine 48er und eine 49er durften  mit... Mir hat Neptun nach 6 Stunden und 2 verlorenen die 49er gegönnt #6


----------



## inselkandidat (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

heute gabs 1x 40 und 1x 47 cm, beide in den Morgenstunden...


----------



## jawo2602 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Heute eine persönliche  Sternstunde erlebt. 5 Mefos an Land gezogen.  :vikavon 2 massige entnommen  ( 46 u. 47 cm). Zwar nicht so dicke Brocken  wie rowi, dickes Petri noch mal an dieser Stelle, aber ich bin glücklich .  
3 weitere noch im Drill verloren.


----------



## Dorsch78 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Heute den letzten Urlaubstag nochmal genutzt und ein paar Stunden am Wasser verbracht... Ich stand tief im klaren glatten Wasser auf einem großen Stein und konnte so sehr gut 2 kleinere Nachläufer beobachten. Eine schnappte im letzten Moment zu, konnte sich aber wieder losschütteln. Die zweite drehte im letzten Moment ab, sah klasse aus... Etwas später konnte mein Snaps dann doch noch eine 48er zum Landgang überreden. Einen schönen Biss habe ich noch versemmelt... Mein Kumpel fing auch noch eine 48er. Er konnte sie an der Wasseroberfläche sehen, hat sie 2mal angeworfen und zum Biss überredet. Schöner Angeltag #6


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Geile Fische Leute ,ein fettes Petri... und ich muss ackern  :c


----------



## Sharky1 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Geile Fische Leute ,ein fettes Petri... und ich muss ackern  :c



was soll ich den sagen....:c ich wohne in der verkehrten Ecke.:c:c:c
Trotzdem allen ein dickes Petri


----------



## Meerforellenfan (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Petri Euch, bin schon heiß auf die erste März Woche hoffe das Wetter spielt dann mit........................

wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, tolle Unterwasser Aufnahmen von unserem Angelfreund Salziges Silber....also ich finds super...schaust Du hier...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFWdOGjp-gJ55-4NkRDYPBA

wer schon nicht zum fischen kann, der kann schon mal überlegen wann die Forelle denn bei ihm anbeissen würde, ich finds genial ;-)


----------



## dirk.steffen (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Kleiner Nachtrag vom 11.02.
2 Stunden im sehr trüben Wasser gestanden. Leider keinen Zupfer :c


----------



## dirk.steffen (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Nachdem hier ja schon einige über den Fang ihrer ersten Meerforelle berichtet haben, will ich mich mal anschließen.
Da der Bericht etwas länger ist (erschien mal als Lesergeschichte in einer österreichischen Angelzeitung) habe ich ihn als Word- und PDF-Dokument hochgeladen.
Eigtl. hatte ich auch noch ein paar Bilder gescannt, aber die kriege ich irgendwie nicht verkleinert #q #c

Tja, und noch gilt immer: meine erste war gleich die größte. Aber ds wird sich dieses Jahr hoffentlich ändern :q


----------



## raku (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Schade,

habe gar kein Word. Wie wäre es mit einem PDF.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Für alle die kein Word haben !!!

Meine erste Meerforelle

Es ist der 31.03.1997, Ostermontagnachmittag. Wir haben gerade Kaffee getrunken und mich überkommt plötzlich eine große Sehnsucht nach der Ostsee. Das Wetter ist mäßig, es sieht nach Regen aus und der Wind bläst mit Windstärke 3-4 aus Nordwest. Ich frage Siegfried, meinen Schwiegervater und Angelkumpel, ob er nicht Lust hat mitzukommen. Er schaut mich zweifelnd an und kann es gerade noch unterdrücken den ausgestreckten Zeigefinger zum Kopf zu führen. Also packe ich meine Sachen und fahre alleine Richtung Ostsee. Auf der Fahrt nach Boltenhagen träume ich wieder einmal von großen Meerforellen.
Als ich auf dem Parkplatz ankomme, ist das Wetter alles andere als einladend. Weit und breit keine Anzeichen für weitere Angler. Also beginne ich meinen fast 20-minütigen Fußmarsch. Endlich bin ich an meiner Lieblingsstelle. Schnell montiere ich meine Rute. Zunächst kommt eine rot-gelber Hansen Flash zum Einsatz. Ich wate bis auf die erste Sandbank und beginne zu fischen. Endlich! 
Die Zeit vergeht und es zeigt sich kein Fisch. Auch mehrere Standort- und Köderwechsel können daran nichts ändern. Nach etwa 2 Stunden beschließe ich, eine kurze Pause zu machen. Dabei gehe ich in Gedanken noch einmal alle möglichen Tips und Tricks durch - da war doch noch etwas mit einer vorgeschalteten Fliege, die die Fangchancen enorm erhöhen sollte. Ich durchwühle meine Köderbox und tatsächlich findet sich eine Silver Doctor. Diese montiere ich an einem ca. 10 cm langen Vorfach vor den Blinker. Danach versuche ich es weiter. Es fängt langsam an zu dämmern, die beste Zeit beginnt. Der Wind legt sich etwas, so daß eigentlich ideale Bedingungen herrschen. Plötzlich ein Ruck in der Rute. Ich nehme vorsichtig Schnur auf, die Rute biegt sich im Halbkreis. Doch am anderen Ende keine Gegenwehr - Hänger ! Ich versuche zu retten, was zu retten ist. Doch vergeblich, Blinker und Fliege gehen verloren. Jetzt verzichte ich auf  eine vorgeschaltete Fliege und montiere nur einen Blinker. Doch die Wahl fällt mir schwer. Lieber einen dunkleren in der Dämmerung oder einen in Schockfarben ? Schließlich entscheide ich mich für einen Hansen Flash in grün/weiß von 20 g. Doch auch nach einer weiteren halben Stunde kein Fischkontakt. Nochmals den Köder wechseln? Ich bin jetzt einfach zu faul dazu. Also durchpflügt der Blinker weiter die unendliche Ostsee. Da ein erneuter Ruck in der Rute. Mist, schon wieder ein Hänger! Doch, was ist das?! Ich spüre Gegenwehr!! Die Rute biegt sich erneut im Halbkreis, doch dieses Mal kreischt die Bremse. Es ist ein Fisch und zwar kein kleiner. Zunächst denke ich an einen Dorsch, denn die habe ich hier schon öfter gefangen. Nach etwa 4 Minuten plötzlich eine wehemente Flucht. Ich kann gerade die Bremse noch etwas lockern, da sehe ich den Fisch, wie er sich ca. 30 m vor mir fast einen halben Meter aus dem Wasser schraubt. Das habe ich von Dorschen noch nie gesehen und plötzlich wird mir klar, daß ich meine erste Meerforelle im Drill habe. Und was für eine! Jetzt nur keinen Fehler machen. Obwohl mir das Adrenalin in die Adern schießt, versuche ich ruhig zu bleiben. Die Forelle kämpft wie toll und versucht sich immer wieder durch wilde Fluchten zu befreien. Weitere Sprünge kann ich zum Glück durch vorsichtiges Drillen verhindern. Nach etwa 10 Minuten bekomme ich langsam die Oberhand. Meter für Meter gewinne ich an Schnur. Da, jetzt kann ich sie sehen! Mir rutscht fast das Herz in die Hose. Bis jetzt dachte ich immer, Meerforellen gibt es nur im Märchen. Nun beginnt der schwierigste Teil des Drills, denn als die Forelle mich sieht, mobilisierte sie nochmals alle Kräfte. Zum Glück habe ich mir letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten einen riesigen Watkescher, den größten der in meinem Angelladen zu bekommen war, schenken lassen. Damals wurde ich natürlich belächelt, doch jetzt war ich froh, daß der Kescher nicht eine Nummer kleiner ausgefallen war. Mühsam gewinne ich wieder Meter für Meter und kann den Fisch nach weiteren 5 Minuten sicher im Kescher landen. Selbst dort wehrt sich die Meerforelle, jetzt hat sie aber so gut wie keine Chance mehr. Sicher bin ich mir jedoch erst, als ich den Strand erreicht habe. Danach vollführe ich einen Freudentanz  am Strand. Ach ja messen, wiegen und natürlich fotografieren. Die Meerforelle ist 77 cm lang und wiegt 5,6 kg. Ich bin überglücklich. Mittlerweile ist es dunkel geworden. Frohgelaunt trete ich deshalb den beschwerlichen Heimweg an. Wieder in Schwerin, fahre ich als erstes bei Siegfried vorbei. Schon etwas verschlafen öffnet er die Tür. Als ich die Forelle auf den Tisch lege ist er aber hellwach und staunt nicht schlecht. Schließlich liege auch ich dann irgendwann im Bett. Nur schlafen kann ich diese Nacht nicht so richtig, immer wieder geht mir der aufregende Drill durch den Kopf. Seitdem ist es Tradition, daß Siegfried und ich Ostermontag nachmittags zum Meerforellenfischen fahren.



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Nachdem hier ja schon einige über den Fang ihrer ersten Meerforelle berichtet haben, will ich mich mal anschließen.
> Da der Bericht etwas länger ist (erschien mal als Lesergeschichte in einer österreichischen Angelzeitung) habe ich ihn als Word-Dokument hochgeladen.
> Eigtl. hatte ich auch noch ein paar Bilder gescannt, aber die kriege ich irgendwie nicht verkleinert #q #c
> 
> Tja, und noch gilt immer: meine erste war gleich die größte. Aber ds wird sich dieses Jahr hoffentlich ändern :q


:vik: Träumen darf man immer |wavey:


----------



## raku (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Danke!


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

@ meerforellenfan
danke für deinen bericht, jetzt bin auch ich hell wach |bigeyes


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

@raku: ist auch als PDF da ;-)
@meerforellenfan: hatte es extra nur als Datei hochgeladen, da der Text ja doch etwas länger ist und hier eigtl. nicht hingehört |rolleyes

Vlt. kann ja ein Admin daraus einen neuen Threat machen, wo die ganzen schönen Geschichten hinkommen :l


----------



## Schlammtaucher (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Gestern für 2 Stunden im Bereich Sonderburg dem Wind getrotzt...Hat sich leider nicht glohnt. Nach 2 Minuten extrem kalte Finger weil ich meine Handschuhe vergessen habe #q#q. Nix gefangen, aber wenigstens auch nicht erkältet#6#6, war echt kalt!!!


----------



## Windfinder (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Bei mir war es ähnlich.
 Nach zwei Stunden Kampf gegen Wind und Welle, habe ich durchnässt aufgegeben. War trotzdem mal wieder schön rauszukommen und die nächsten Wochen machen ja Hoffnung.


----------



## Schlammtaucher (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Mit ein bisserl Glück gehts morgen wieder los!!! Früh Feierabend (14:00) und nix aufm Kalender... Wind sieht vernünftig aus, nur ein bischen kalt isses...Vielleicht auch Bellyboaten, wär mal wieder nett!!:vik::vik:


----------



## Schlammtaucher (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Heute 2,5 Stunden an der FL-Außenförde unterwegs gewesen. Bedingungen waren eigentlich gut aber es lief trotzdem nix...Wenigsten war die Sonne draußen!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Heute 2,5 Stunden an der FL-Außenförde unterwegs gewesen. Bedingungen waren eigentlich gut aber es lief trotzdem nix...Wenigsten war die Sonne draußen!!



Schade ich dachte Du hättest was gefangen, hätte es Dir gegönnt #6
Cool das Du auch postest wenn Du nix hast#h


----------



## Topic (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

so langsam wird es echt depri....
das 5 oder 6. mal ohne fisch...

heute gabs nur einen anfasser...
hab trotzdem was schönes zu berichten...
durch das extreme niedrig wasser fischte ich heute etwas weiter draußen als sonst...als ich eine pause machen wollte traute ich meinen augen kaum...im nicht mal halb knietiefen wasser 3 richtig schöne fische von 70 cm plus und stark gefärbt....alles im glasklaren wasser...als ich das handy zücken wollte um das schöne ereigniss in bild fest zu halten haben se mich allerdings bemerkt und sind langsam davon geschwommen :q:q


----------



## Meerforellenfan (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



Topic schrieb:


> so langsam wird es echt depri....
> das 5 oder 6. mal ohne fisch...
> 
> heute gabs nur einen anfasser...
> ...



Vielleicht hast Du sie gestört.....#t...die wollten mit Dir ein Selftie machen :vik:


----------



## Dorsch78 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Heute 15-18 Uhr im glasklaren Wasser geschneidert... Neben mir kam ne 55er raus...


----------



## Topic (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

sry doppel post


----------



## Topic (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

endlich :k:k:k:k:k:k:k
nach bestimmt 1000 würfen gab es heute endlich mal wieder fisch :q
erster strand

ordentlich strecke gemacht aber bis auf einen gut maßigen nachläufer konnte ich nichts verzeichnen..
ein kumpel is dann noch zu mir gestoßen und wir entschieden uns den strand zu wechseln.

gesagt getan...neuer spot keine zehn würfe im nichtmal knietiefen wasser der erste kontakt...als ich den fisch kurz hakte rief ich zu meinen kollegen fisch!!! im selben augenblick stieg er aber gleich wieder aus....er meinte sicher das das ein fisch war???? naja im flachen wasser kann es schnell mal passieren das man am grund hängen bleibt...seine vermutung konnte ich also nachvollziehen...(war aber fisch !!!!)

ein wurf später konnte mein kumpel einen nachläufer sichten.. nun war er auch überzeugt...

so nächster wurf bei mir und zack fisch hängt...nach kurzem knackigen drill konnte ich eine 48er landen




mein got..was zieh ich denn da für ein gesicht ..da hat mein kollege zur flaschen zeit abgedrückt ...XD
noch im drill befindlich konnte auch mein kollege ein fisch an den haken bekommen.
die 53er hat richtig gas gegeben ^^ der drill war schön mit anzuschauen.




keine viertel stunde später konnte ich dann noch eine 36er überlisten...dann gab es noch einen aussteiger und nen anfasser bei mir...

von um 11 bis 17 unterwegs gewesen und bis auf den einen nachläufer am ersten strand spielte sich das ganze innerhalb einer halben stunde ab....zu richtigen zeit am richtigen ort gewesen:l

mal sehen ob es morgen wieder klappt


----------



## Fish&Chips (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Auch ich hatte nach längerer Zeit das Glück des Tüchtigen wieder mal Fisch zu fangen. 1h nichts, dann noch einmal 15min dran gehangen und siehe da: 
5 Würfe mit 3 Fischen von 46, 48 und 51cm.
Ort: Fehmarn
Wind: 5-6 östliche Winde
Bedeckt und diesig


----------



## Meerforellenfan (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

hey sehr geil......petri Euch.......sind ja nicht die besten Bedingungen gerade umso gewichtiger der Fang !!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Fang ihr zur Zeit noch Dorsche?


----------



## Förde-Burns (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



Topic schrieb:


> endlich :k:k:k:k:k:k:k....



Petri Heil! Das bestätigt doch die Rudel Aufnahmen aus Die Geheimnisse der Meerforelle


----------



## mathei (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Petri. Rudelbildung der Mefo. Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort


----------



## laxvän (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Petri zu den schönen Silberlingen#6
Ich habe am letzten Wochende, gestern und heute jeweils glatte Nullnummern gezogen.

@Allrounder27 ich habe jetzt seit 4 Wochen keinen Dorsch mehr ans Band bekommen.


----------



## trollingfreak (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

WH war ja wieder Ringelpietz mit anfassen #c
Kamen auch ein paar Fische raus.


----------



## cantinka (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Moin moin
Heute zwei Stunden an der Küste gewesen
Und in einer Stunde fünf Fische gefangen 
Davon zwei mitgenommen 47  und 49


----------



## mefofux (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Petri den Fängern!

Heute von 12-18 Uhr in der Lübecker Bucht zum 7.Mal in Folge geschneidert #q   Bedingungen waren eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber ich konnte nicht einen Zupfer verzeichnen.
Vielleicht muss ich auch mal wieder nach WH...

TL Mefofux


----------



## Matthias-HH (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> WH war ja wieder Ringelpietz mit anfassen #c
> Kamen auch ein paar Fische raus.


 

Kann ich nur bestätigen |uhoh:. War mit einem Kumpel am Sonntag auch kurz dort, sind dann aber 
weitergefahren nach Fehmarn, das mussten wir uns nicht antun. 
Dort angekommen, fanden wir ideale Bedingunen vor, trotz Wind von hinten ging eine leichte Welle Richtung Strand, dazu angetrübtes Wasser, nur ein weiterer Angler war in weiter Entfernung zu erkennen. PERFEKT. Also die Steilküste runter und ab zum Strand. Ich montierte mein Vorfach, dass ich am Samstag Abend noch vom Spiroangeln umgebaut habe und so die Polar Magnus als Springerfliege nutzen konnte. Darunter kam mein Lieblingsblinker, der mir letztes Jahr im Februar eine 72er bescherte. Diese Kombo flog dank Rückenwind weit hinaus in die Ostsee. Nach ca. 20 Minuten kam schon leichte Bedenken, sollte doch wieder nichts gehen...? Da kam der ersehnte Ruck in der Rute und eine Mefo zeigte sich kurz an der Oberfläche. "Fisch" rief ich meinem Kumpel zu und er kam zum Ketchern zu mir. Der Drill verlief irgendwie komisch und glich mehr einem Tauziehen, war ordentlich Widerstand am anderen Ende der Schnur. Kurze Zeit später sah ich den Grund hierfür, ich hatte doch tatsächlich zwei Meerforellen dran :vik:. 
Ketchern war also kaum möglich und als die Fische Richtung Strand flüchteten zog ich sie beherzt auf den selbigen . 
Da lagen sie nun 1x 45 und 1x 47 cm sh. Foto. 

Das ist halt das Schöne am Meerforellenangeln, man weiß nie, was der Tag für Überraschungen bringt #6. 

Viele Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## jawo2602 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Petri zum Doppelfang. #6 Andere sind froh mal eine ans Band zu bekommen und du hast das Glück gleich 2 auf einmal zu fangen. Sauber.
Wir hatten gestern leider kein Glück. War mit 2 Kumpels gestern Nachmittag im Raum Rostock unterwegs, hatten aber nicht einen Zupfer. Bei den anderen anwesenden Anglern sah es nicht besser aus.


----------



## Mefomaik (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Petri,Springerfliege ist doch nicht so übel manchmal....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Dublette beim Mefoangeln - von wegen Fisch der 1000 Würfe ;-))

Hat was, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Rhineman (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



Matthias-HH schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen |uhoh:. War mit einem Kumpel am Sonntag auch kurz dort, sind dann aber
> weitergefahren nach Fehmarn, das mussten wir uns nicht antun.
> Dort angekommen, fanden wir ideale Bedingunen vor, trotz Wind von hinten ging eine leichte Welle Richtung Strand, dazu angetrübtes Wasser, nur ein weiterer Angler war in weiter Entfernung zu erkennen. PERFEKT. Also die Steilküste runter und ab zum Strand. Ich montierte mein Vorfach, dass ich am Samstag Abend noch vom Spiroangeln umgebaut habe und so die Polar Magnus als Springerfliege nutzen konnte. Darunter kam mein Lieblingsblinker, der mir letztes Jahr im Februar eine 72er bescherte. Diese Kombo flog dank Rückenwind weit hinaus in die Ostsee. Nach ca. 20 Minuten kam schon leichte Bedenken, sollte doch wieder nichts gehen...? Da kam der ersehnte Ruck in der Rute und eine Mefo zeigte sich kurz an der Oberfläche. "Fisch" rief ich meinem Kumpel zu und er kam zum Ketchern zu mir. Der Drill verlief irgendwie komisch und glich mehr einem Tauziehen, war ordentlich Widerstand am anderen Ende der Schnur. Kurze Zeit später sah ich den Grund hierfür, ich hatte doch tatsächlich zwei Meerforellen dran :vik:.
> Ketchern war also kaum möglich und als die Fische Richtung Strand flüchteten zog ich sie beherzt auf den selbigen .
> ...


Doppel Petri zum tollen Fang.
Das muß man erst einmal nachmachen.
Respekt.
Gruß an alle.:vik:


----------



## Corinna68 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Petri zur Dublette beim Mefoangeln #6


----------



## Schlammtaucher (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Das ist mal geil, die Dublette...Glückwunsch


----------



## pommernjung (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder auf Rügen und wollte den Mefo`s meinen neuen Kescher von innen zeigen. Leider hat sich keine dafür interessiert.
Dafür waren die Bedingungen aber super.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Heute morgen vor 6 Uhr am Wasser gewesen. Es war kalt und regnete  durchgehend! Prinzipiell schon einmal mein Lieblingswetter für  Meerforellen. Wasserstand war etwas niedrig und das Wasser war extrem  klar. Das hätte dann schon ein wenig anders sein können.

Ich hab dann 3 Stunden lang richtig Strecke gemacht und nicht einmal  Fischkontakt gehabt. Bin immer weiter gelaufen und war dann an einem  Platz, wo ich zumindest noch ein wenig Hoffnung hatte und evtl. das  Glück des Tüchtigen.

Nach kurzer Zeit, ich war schon auf dem Heimweg, kam sie dann auch  endlich. Eine 49er Mefo auf 18g Salty, gefangen an einer 320g Kombi. 






Anekdote: Als ich vor ca. 3,5 Jahren die ersten Gehversuche auf Mefo  machte, war meine erste Rolle im Salzwasser eine Rarenium. Die wurde  dann aber nach wenigen Angeltagen durch eine andere ersetzt. Da die  Rarenium grade meine leichteste Rolle fürs Salzwasser ist und ich  möglichst leicht fischen wollte, kam sie mal wieder dran. Und hat nun  nach etwa 3,5 Jahren auch ihren ersten Fisch gefangen. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Na, Petri zum erarbeiteten Fisch! #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Danke, war heute mehr Kneippkur als Angeln. Nach dann insgsamt 4 Stunden hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr - von oben durch Regen durchgeweicht und der Rest von 3 Grad kaltem Wasser durchgekühlt.

Mal schauen, was morgen ist. Wird bestimmt die Hölle los sein...


----------



## hugokiel (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Salty? 18g? Finde ich auch gut. Petri!
Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## Meerforellenfan (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Geiles Ding Allrounder......ist übrigens auch meine Lieblingsrolle ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Von Lieblingsrolle kann keine Rede sein. -_-

Aber ich hab zur Zeit nur 2 Rollen die ich im Salz Fische und die haben beide ca. 265-280 Gramm. Da hab ich die Rarenium dann nochmal ausgepackt. Normalerweise ist die an einer Spiro Rute dran.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Von Lieblingsrolle kann keine Rede sein. -_-
> 
> Aber ich hab zur Zeit nur 2 Rollen die ich im Salz Fische und die haben beide ca. 265-280 Gramm. Da hab ich die Rarenium dann nochmal ausgepackt. Normalerweise ist die an einer Spiro Rute dran.



mag ja gar nicht schreiben was für sagenhafte Mefos ich damit gefangen habe dafür nehmen andere Hochseegeschirr |bigeyes:q


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

War heute auch los. Am ersten Strandabschnitt alles voll mit Leuten, keine Fische. Hab dann ein wenig mit anderen geschnackt und bin dann noch weiter gefahren. 

Im Flachen lief am ersten Platz garnichts. Ich hatte aber die Hoffnung, dass die Chance dann an der offenen Küste auf eine größere Mefo garnicht mal so schlecht ist! Wetter war dafür auch genau richtig. 

Also Platz gewechselt. An der neuen Stelle war natürlich nichts mehr mit leichten Ködern langsam führen, so wie ich die gestern gefangen hatte. Also 35g Blinker in Blau/Silber ran, wollte ja am liebsten eine Forelle die hinter Heringen her ist. 

Auch wenn das Wasser kalt ist und sich eine langsame Führung anbietet: mein Ziel war groß, oder garnicht. Also die hoch übersetzte Rolle zum Glühen gebracht. Ein Hering abseits des Schwarms ist eben panisch.

Nach wenigen Würfen schepperte es dann.












Der Fisch hatte 3,2 Kg bei 67cm. Meine Taktik war also aufgegangen...jedenfalls bis auf das kleine Detail, dass der Fisch eben nicht auf den Blinker, sondern auf die vorgeschaltete Polar Magnus gebissen hatte...#t|rolleyes;+

Drill war übrigens wieder Fehlanzeige. Einmal zwischendrin gingen ca. 10cm Schnur von der Rolle. Ich muss wohl doch noch ne Meeräsche, oder einen Lachs haken, um im Salz mal nen Drill zu erleben...#c

Spaziergänger mit Kind waren auch sofort vor zur Stelle, fragten mich, ob sie zuschauen dürften, was ich mit einem freundlichen "selbstverständlich" erwiederte. Hab dann mit denen auch noch kurz gesprochen und ein wenig über die Mefos erzählt. Die waren interessiert und das Kind konnte sich noch schnell schleimige Finger holen und für ein Erinnerungsfoto posieren.

#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Super Fisch Allrounder und klasse Story!!  Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Danke! Nach der bescheidenen letzten Saison, fängt diese richtig gut an. #6#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Dem Glückwunsch schließe ich mich gerne an. #6

Feiste Mefo, tollen Schnack, gute Story. So solll´s sein. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## MefoMartin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Geile Story Allrounder und echt ne coole Story :vik:

PETRI!


----------



## laxvän (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Petri Allrounder.
Das hast du dir verdient.


----------



## Trollegrund (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Petri zu runden Schönheit!!!  Wir sind heut auch erst zu zweit in Richtung Wasser aufgebrochen . Soll ja nicht so dolle gewesen sein die letzten Tage. Aber wer nicht am Wasser steht fängt auch nichts, gesagt getan. Das Wetter war zu schön um Haus und Hof zu versorgen. Um 15 Uhr waren wir am Wasser, und es ging die erste halbe Stunde bis auf Nachläufer nichts. Ein Kumpel der nach einen telefonat nach kam stoss dann zu uns dazu nahm Position ein und hatte wirklich ohne Witz mit seinem ersten Wurf ne gute 50er gelandet. So ein Unding hatte er kürzlich schon einmal als er nach 3-4 Würfen ne 77er am Band hatte.  Völlig geplättet wechselten wir den Köder und dann ging die Post ab, meine ersten 3 Bisse sind leider ausgestiegen. Dann hatte ich innerhalb von Minuten ne 45er und ne 55er meine Kumpels ca. 100 Meter links und rechts von mir hatten auch gute Fische. Und genau wie der Spuck angefangen hat war es auch vorbei. Kurz vor Ende um 17.30 hatte ich dann noch  eine tolle 48er. Insgesamt hatten wir zu dritt in 2,5 Stunden 9 massige Forellen. Die Bisse kamen wie fast alle Fische in letzter Zeit wenige Meter vor dem Strand. Das die Fische wie aus dem nichts erst nur nachlaufen und plötzlich beissen wie doll verstärkt die Erfahrung das die Fische Fressphasen haben. Köder war bei allen Fischen der Klassiker Silda. Für die Kinder am Strand war das auch eine Sternstunde heute, 2 kleine Jungs hinter mir haben sichtlich gefrohren im Wind aber haben eisern bis zum Schluss mit zugucken durchgehalten. Ich glaub der Weihnachts Wunschzettel von den beiden wird heut Abend schon geschrieben......lieber Weihnachtsmann bring mir ne Mefopeitsche. Bin auf dem Rückweg noch in voller Montur ein wenig fischig und sandig zum REWE Kräuterbutter und Gemüse kaufen. Schön gelacht als die Dame an der Kasse fragte "na gibts Fisch???"


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Danke für die Petris!

@ Trollegrund, Petri auch zu euren Forellen. 

Mich hat es erstaunt, wie schlecht die letzten Tage gefangen wurde. Prinzipiell ist jetzt die Zeit, wo es aber losgehen muss und daher auch jederzeit mal richtig rappeln kann. Den ganzen Tag fischen ist sicher die beste Strategie, aber da muss man auch erst einmal Lust (und Ausdauer) zu haben. Irgendwann kommt halt mal ein Schwarm ans Ufer...

Aber was soll ich sagen, ich bin jetzt schon zufrieden mit der Saison.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Was für ein Tag für Euch Trollegrund........genau dafür friertman sich den A.... ab....  Fettes Petri


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

Hey Stefan, #h

von mir an dieser Stelle auch ein dickes Petri. #6

Den Tag über durch zu fischen halte ich auch momentan für wichtig. Wenn ich unter solchen Umständen alleine fische, dann angel ich immer ca. 1 Stunde voll konzentriert und lege dann eine Pause von 10 Minuten ein. Sollten wir zu zweit oder zu dritt fischen, dann MUSS immer einer am fischen sein. Oft sind die Beißphasen kurz aber über den Tag verteilt. Wäre schade, wenn man diese dann durch eine falsche Strategie verpaßt.
Natürlich müssen der Standort und der Köder auch stimmen. Ist ja logisch! :q

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> . Soll ja nicht so dolle gewesen sein die letzten Tage.




richtig, z.z. geht nicht wirklich etwas, wenn alle ihre schneidertage gepostet hätte bräuchten man wohl einen eigenen trööt dafür, es kann also nur besser werden...
fettes petri euch glücklichen fängern,


----------



## Topic (1. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

heute ging was ^^

bericht + bilder kommen gleich nachdem ich gegessen hab..


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2015*

na denne gleich in den märztrööt #h


....  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4301338#post4301338


----------

